# Mice Vs Multimamates



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Whats the differences between Mice and Multimamates? 

I know the Multimamates have much larger litters than mice.

Size? 

Any difference in care to mice?

Recommended breeding ratio?


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

The main difference is smell!
Mice stink, multis dont (I use Biocatelet as bedding and change once a month)
Multis are bigger than mice but smaller than rats
Multis are more destructive than mice- their enclosure has to be wood or metal-
a 3 foot fish tank with a mesh lid is ideal
I have found you can only add more individuals to groups when they are young or they fight/kill the newcomer(s)
Multis need a quality diet to thrive
Multis grow to adult size slower than mice/rats
I keep ratios of 1.4 although you can keep males together even in the presence of females
Oh and they really really mean it when they bite!
Hope this helps


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

If you have some where to keep them so the smell don't bother you id go for mice answy day


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

multis kick out a shit load of babies lol i had 22 out of one before


----------

